# first time ever



## keetman

so, when i went and got my last bunch of keets, i had also picked up 5 chicken eggs to put in the incubator, today makes the 19th day they have been in. i took the auto turner out this morning and about an hr later i looked in and seen 1 egg with a outward crack in it. didnt know if it was anything i did to do that. but i held the egg upto my ear and heard some chirping. this is the first time i ever tried to incubate eggs. guess time will tell if all 5 eggs hatch. i hope they do....keetman


----------



## DustyAndGreen

Awww! Hope most of them hatch. Baby chicks are adorable, well so are most baby animals


----------



## kwatson

Good luck Keetman, hope all your chicks hatch and they are healthy,I love baby chicks they are so precious


----------



## pmiaria

I really hope they will all hatch so you will be able to post photos of the cute little chicks (HINT)


----------



## keetman

the first 1 to hatch, it hatched out around 10:30am....keetman


----------



## kwatson

So cute  congrats.


----------



## aluz

Yay, congrats on your first chick! arty:


----------



## keetman

2nd and 3rd egg is starting to hatch atm....keetman


----------



## pmiaria

Thanks for posting the first photo of the chick. It's always such a treat to see these little chicks


----------



## Trimath

keetman said:


> the first 1 to hatch, it hatched out around 10:30am....keetman


Awww! Completely adorable.... baby chicks are just so darned cute.Looking forward to seeing them all.:loveeyes::2thumbs:


----------



## Cheeno

Cool. My partner's brother has zillions of them running around his yard now. They really are lovely creatures. Best of luck with this venture.


----------



## keetman

2nd 1 hatched around 3:30. the 3rd 1 is still working on breaking the shell. still dk about the 4th and 5th egg yet...keetman


----------



## kwatson

Oh my goodness, look how fluffy the first one is already  I'm so excited for you , are you keeping them all?


----------



## despoinaki

they are so so cute!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## keetman

3 chicks so far, i checked the remaining 2 eggs and dont hear anything but im keeping them in the incubator just in case they r late hatchers....keetman


----------



## Aisliyna

Awww man, those are some cute chicks 

Such an amazing experience, my sister and I did it for a project for the kids one year and we all loved it.

Congrats on 3 hatching!


----------



## kspudz

Gosh, they change so quickly!  They are adorable - congratulations! arty:


----------



## keetman

kwatson said:


> are you keeping them all?


yes, i am keeping them. i hope i end up with 2 hens and a rooster. still no sign of life in the last 2 eggs....keetman


----------



## keetman

nothing but fuzz balls today....keetman


----------



## keetman

so i checked the last 2 eggs today, 1 of the eggs was unfertilized, the other was a dis....keetman


----------



## keetman

keetman said:


> i hope i end up with 2 hens and a rooster. ....keetman


good news is i do have 2 hens and 1 rooster


----------



## Vargur

Congrats on your two hens and the rooster 
they are adorable!


----------



## despoinaki

it is what you expected!!!  they are so so cute!


----------



## keetman

9 days old today....keetman


----------



## Aisliyna

keetman said:


> 9 days old today....keetman


:laughing2: Great picture!!


----------



## keetman

17 days old today, they r beginning to look like chickens lol....keetman


----------



## eduardo

*Oh, just look at them, so cute  Feathering up nicely *


----------



## Cheeno

They look so...chickeny. Are they from the same hen?


----------



## keetman

Cheeno said:


> They look so...chickeny. Are they from the same hen?


the lady i got the eggs from has about 30 hens and she gathers eggs every day so i doubt they r from the same hen....keetman


----------



## Trimath

They are just so cute,the little darlings!So glad you got what you wanted...three out of five is not too bad.


----------



## Jonah

Cool stuff...


----------



## aluz

They're adorable, I really like their fluffiness! And I'm glad you got the 2 hens and 1 rooster.


----------



## Budget baby

Cheep Cheep! I love the picture of them jumping that is awesome and how lucky were you to get what you wanted.


----------



## keetman

25 days old today. cant believe how fast they have grown so far.... keetman


----------



## keetman

look at what i just got home with, gonna try it 1 more time with more eggs. they will be going in the incubator tomorrow....keetman


----------



## despoinaki

Omg, they grow so fast! And they are so cute! I see you returned home with a lot of eggs! I can't wait to see more of them!!!


----------



## keetman

well i finally got my chickens out of the house today, put them in a 8ftx5ft x4ft tall dog lot. put in a 55 gal drum for them to rest in....keetman


----------



## keetman

update: just took the eggs off the automatic egg turner. should have some baby chicks in a couple of days, yay....keetman


----------



## keetman

we have some hatchlings, had 5 hatch out between last night and this morning. i removed them from the incubator and listened for more chirping but didnt hear anything. i decided to candle the remaining eggs and found 16 infertile eggs. i know of 1 dis which im pretty sure the remaining 4 eggs r dis too....keetman


----------



## AnimalKaperz

Awwwww  They are SO CUTE!!! Are they little bantams? They're gorgeous at any rate


----------



## keetman

AnimalKaperz said:


> Awwwww  Are they little bantams?


honestly i have no clue as to what they are. the lady i got them from got them from a friend of hers so she couldnt tell me what they r . the chicks have fuzzy feet and legs if that tells u anything....keetman


----------



## keetman

10 days old today....keetman


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady

*Love the pictures in this thread!  The babies are so cute. I love the latest picture--interesting looking characters!*


----------



## Nevan

Sorry if you've already answered this but I couldn't find it; do you know what breed of chicken it is?


----------



## keetman

KidBudgie said:


> Sorry if you've already answered this but I couldn't find it; do you know what breed of chicken it is?


i have no idea what these r. but if any1 here knows please post, thanks....keetman


----------



## keetman

AnimalKaperz said:


> Awwwww  They are SO CUTE!!! Are they little bantams? They're gorgeous at any rate





KidBudgie said:


> Sorry if you've already answered this but I couldn't find it; do you know what breed of chicken it is?


right now im thinking they r bantams, looked at their feet and every 1 has 5 toes on each foot....keetman


----------



## Cody

Cute babies, looking at the picture it almost looks as if they have fur instead of feathers.


----------



## keetman

4 weeks old tomorrow. boy are they growing slow....


----------



## aluz

I don't know how I missed the continuation of your thread, I can't say I ever saw this type of chicken before. But they are certainly very interesting!


----------



## keetman

aluz said:


> I don't know how I missed the continuation of your thread, I can't say I ever saw this type of chicken before. But they are certainly very interesting!


when they first hatched, i had no clue what kind of chicks the were going to be, the eggs wasnt to much smaller than the bigger eggs i tried to incubate. took me awhile to figg out what they were. they r silkie bantams and have read that they make good pets. this is prolly what they will look like when fully grown. 



 . there is another first i did on monday, i ordered chicks from cackle hatchery, they will be here tomorrow morning....keetman


----------



## keetman

went and picked up my chicks this morning....keetman


----------



## keetman

so, i think i got these chicks figged out

here is the cochins


here is the barred rock


here is the golden lace


----------



## despoinaki

They are adorable!!


----------



## keetman

my rooster enjoying his out of pen time


so, here is my chicks getting up in size


and here is the coop condo we have been working on, its almost 12ft x almost 8ft x 6 1/2ft tall

still have a bit of work to do....keetman


----------



## eduardo

*Love the rooster, and the chicks are sure growing fast! Good luck with the project, looks good so far :thumbsup:*


----------



## keetman

well, all my store bought hens r outside. still working on their coop and fenced in area. i had traded 2 of my hens for 2 hens that were old enuff to lay eggs. im getting a dozen eggs a week from them. should start getting eggs from mine sometime in feb. heres a short vid of my hens....keetman


----------



## Jo Ann

*First*

Now you know, the 3 muskateers will imprint on you and follow you everywhere.
What kind are they? My mentor has buff Orpintons Sp?? they lay brown eggs and are very gentle and big and fluffy tan. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Mikey Did It

I love your chickens Keetman! I love ALL chickens, actually (but yours are the best...seriously! ) Did you ever figure out what your first clutch was? I LOVE the pattern on that rooster! Beautiful!!
I used to raise Black Bantam Cochins (about 40 yrs ago, so don't ask me any questions regarding that time of my life...the longterm memory hasn't quite kicked in yet...however, the short term isn't that great either. )
Love the repurposing of the pallets...very cool!
What are you going to do with the eggs? I remember a time with Rhode Island Reds - I had 8 pullets that became hens (go figure) and they laid 8 eggs a day. The frig was full, the mud room was full - I was hauling them to work, peddling them to the neighbors, and everyday I got 8 more -- I felt like Mickey Mouse in Fantasia with all the brooms multiplying and carrying buckets of water to the fountain - the castle was flooding and he didn't know how to reverse the magic...it was insane!!!


----------



## keetman

Jo Ann said:


> Now you know, the 3 muskateers will imprint on you and follow you everywhere.
> What kind are they? My mentor has buff Orpintons Sp?? they lay brown eggs and are very gentle and big and fluffy tan. Blessings, Jo Ann


the very first 3 that i hatched out r Delaware's, out of those 1 is mixed with americana. the next 5 r silkie bantams and they r pretty much useless to me. the 1's i got from cackle hatchery r all large breed. they r golden laced, silver laced, barred rock and cochens. i think they all lay brown eggs....keetman



Mikey Did It said:


> I love your chickens Keetman! I love ALL chickens, actually (but yours are the best...seriously! ) Did you ever figure out what your first clutch was? I LOVE the pattern on that rooster! Beautiful!!
> I used to raise Black Bantam Cochins (about 40 yrs ago, so don't ask me any questions regarding that time of my life...the longterm memory hasn't quite kicked in yet...however, the short term isn't that great either. )
> Love the repurposing of the pallets...very cool!
> What are you going to do with the eggs? I remember a time with Rhode Island Reds - I had 8 pullets that became hens (go figure) and they laid 8 eggs a day. The frig was full, the mud room was full - I was hauling them to work, peddling them to the neighbors, and everyday I got 8 more -- I felt like Mickey Mouse in Fantasia with all the brooms multiplying and carrying buckets of water to the fountain - the castle was flooding and he didn't know how to reverse the magic...it was insane!!!


still have quite a few more pallets to find something to make, maybe a parakeet breeding room?. we figg we will try to sell eggs when and where ever we can plus i love making pickled eggs yummmm.

keetman


----------



## keetman

hey guys, just a little note on whats going on around here. i lost my best rooster bout a wk ago. we called him big man cause thats what he was, a big man. u see we have several packs of dogs that run thru our yard and i would chase them when i saw them, well i was just a tad bit late with the 2 dogs late in the evening, about time to put the roosters up. didnt see the dog get him but the other dog was close by and i had to chase him off, didnt have anything with me so i watched him go. took me a couple of hrs but i found 2 of my roosters so i put them up. from now on when i see the dogs im gonna take care of them b4 they run off. the area we have now for the roosters is a gated community and the hens will be in there soon. will have some type of pics for yall tomorrow....keetman


----------



## keetman

....keetman


----------

